# Morrisons Kettle BBQ



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

As summer is finally here yesterday after work i was sent to Morrisons to buy the kettle bbq theyre advertising at the minute for the small sum of £15! Got it home and began the daunting task of assembling it!








After the odd wrong screw here and there i had it all together and then i had a great idea! I thought to myself the lid could really do with a layer of wax as the reason we were having to buy a new barbie was because the last had rusted into oblivion! So before putting the parts on the lid i went and had a look in the detailing cupboard.
Wax of choice was my Dodo Blue Velvet Pro which ive just got from CPT Samples off this site in panel pot form. So i got out a sponge applicator and dampened it and set to work.
















The Blue Velvet is a hard wax and due to this i felt that a very little went a long way which means youde get a few applications on a car with ease!
I went round the lid in circular motions then round the rim in a straight line.
















Next i did the small vent cover.








I now left the lot to cure for about 10 mins and did the swipe test after that which told me it was ready to buff off.








It had a lovely shine on it now and was very slick whereas in comparison the inside was duller and the MF cloth dragged. I had also waxed the outer rim of the base and there was a notable difference in the feel of the rim and inner section when wiped with the cloth.








Heres a few pics of the lid.
























I then thought i would protect the rest but thought i would use Dodo Red Mist so i could get into all the nooks and crannies.
















Finished job








After building and finishing the protection i thought i'd have a play about with a spritzer and see how the wax beaded on the lid so heres some beading pics!
























































After messing with the water i wiped it down and got it ready for cooking! 
























Now thats a set of wheels!








We always just buy the disposable BBQ's which are bloody marvelous! I did actually take the lid straight off and put it out of the way while the flames and heat were about as i didnt want the wax to burn off! 
:lol: :lol: 
Awesome little BBQ for the cash and one that will hopefully last longer than the last one which didnt have a lid. I'll let you guys know how the wax holds up! :wink: This was just done for a bit of fun so dont flame me please....my wifes already done that! lol
Thanks for looking, Phil


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it me or are those kettle BBQ's getting shorter and shorter, great price though.

What did you cook?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

so you bought a BBQ to use a disposable one? ooooooooooookay


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Very good thread, made me smile ! Cheers


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

richardi734 said:


> Is it me or are those kettle BBQ's getting shorter and shorter, great price though.
> 
> What did you cook?


It is quite short isnt it! 540mm to the grille section. Aberdeen Angus Chillie Burgers, Debbie & Andrews Harrogate 97% Pork Sausages (i read the label lol), some Bacon. Potatoes and salad. Bit kethup and Nandos Peri Peri Hot Sauce! 
























I was horizontal for the rest of the day after that lot! 
Washed down with some Jacques Summer Fruits cider, wine and a lager and boy am i sufferin now!



ajmanby said:


> so you bought a BBQ to use a disposable one? ooooooooooookay


I know it sounds daft but we have 2 persian cats which are in the garden as we cook and i wouldnt like to have it on the floor. We can put the lid on aswell when weve finished or if we wanna use it later it'll stay hot. We can always use it with coals if we ever want to. We did used to have an old chimney pipe which we put the disposable ones on but i much prefer having a bbq. Looks nicer i suppose.



coopersworks said:


> Very good thread, made me smile ! Cheers


That was the idea mate, light hearted fun really.:thumb: I had to do sumic to get my mind off the sap thats caked the MiTo out front! 
Phil


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Very interesting thread and made me chuckle lots ,, I alwasy use a disposable BBQ , quick cheap and no mess , but cant get my head round why you would buy Kettle BBQ to stand a disposable one on ,,, showed my girldfriend this thread and she pissed her self laughing lol but well done anyway some great beading shots there and your mito is looking great as i looked at a few of your other posts ,, Any idea when then next detailing day is up Pelton ?????????????


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Britains cleanest BBQ :lol:

Nice beading to


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

You idiot :lol:

A great thread that made me smile.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Lots of orange-peel though. You could practise refining your wet-sanding techniques on it!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

boyasaka said:


> Very interesting thread and made me chuckle lots ,, I alwasy use a disposable BBQ , quick cheap and no mess , but cant get my head round why you would buy Kettle BBQ to stand a disposable one on ,,, showed my girldfriend this thread and she pissed her self laughing lol but well done anyway some great beading shots there and your mito is looking great as i looked at a few of your other posts ,, Any idea when then next detailing day is up Pelton ?????????????


It looks better than the chimney pot we used to use and you never know we might use it one day with coals. Like you say though the disposables are great! We can put the lid on to keep it hot etc. Not sure about NED mate as i spoke to David and he was gonna check the calender but didnt you go to FAstlane last sunday at Corbridge? Supercar show where NED had theyre giant marquee and shop setup and they judge the concours competition. Cracking day hampered by the rain. Check out the pics in the NE Section!
RE the beading DJ beads really nicely doesnt it. The beads are very small and round. Really i shouldve put FK1000p on as its hi temp. I'll do the bottom with that:lol:



G51 NAV said:


> Lots of orange-peel though. You could practise refining your wet-sanding techniques on it!


I was thinking that.....hmmm youve got me thinking now! :buffer: I nearly did the tyres/wheels with Megs Endurance for a laugh:lol:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

my gawd those pics (mainly that salad(!)) looks stunning.

loving the disposable on top


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

lol this just proves that all on DW are crazy, good beading shots though, like you say i would of gone with fk1000p though lol, and as mentioned already alot of orange peel, need to get it wet sanded lol

and those potatoes look really nice! could eat them now lol


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

düb said:


> my gawd those pics (mainly that salad(!)) looks stunning.
> 
> loving the disposable on top


Disposable FTW! :thumb:
We're having the same again today!



ant_s said:


> lol this just proves that all on DW are crazy, good beading shots though, like you say i would of gone with fk1000p though lol, and as mentioned already alot of orange peel, need to get it wet sanded lol
> 
> and those potatoes look really nice! could eat them now lol


Just abit loopy lol.....ive just finished applying FK1000p to the bottom section! I'll put some pics up soon...:lol: The beading pics are awesome!


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

You are sooooooooooo sad


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My, what a big sausage you have :doublesho:lol:

Great job on the barby, and a really funny thread - good on you :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

you been smoking the same as VXRmarc did when he did the Dyson? :lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Cornish said:


> You are sooooooooooo sad


So Claire, my wife keeps telling me!:lol:



wee_green_mini said:


> My, what a big sausage you have :doublesho:lol:
> 
> Great job on the barby, and a really funny thread - good on you :thumb:


I have been told that before mind!:lol: Thanks mate, everyone likes a laugh.:thumb:



andy monty said:


> you been smoking the same as VXRmarc did when he did the Dyson? :lol:


Probably :lol:


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Brilliant - in so many ways!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Has the sun got to your head Phil? lolz, great beading though, nicely done! 

Did you have the jaques cider with ice? I love that stuff!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Smokin' :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Has the sun got to your head Phil? lolz, great beading though, nicely done!
> 
> Did you have the jaques cider with ice? I love that stuff!


You cant roll any other way! Infact im having a pint of it now:thumb: We tried to get the Orchard Fruits one for a change but they didnt have any. Thats the white cider rather than the redish stuff.



Hoppo32 said:


> Smokin' :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## yellowbelly (Mar 4, 2008)

ajmanby said:


> so you bought a BBQ to use a disposable one? ooooooooooookay


well of course, using the actuall BBQ would have meant getting it dirty.
Its like cleaning your car then walking


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

yellowbelly said:


> well of course, using the actuall BBQ would have meant getting it dirty.
> Its like cleaning your car then walking


Exactly! :thumb:


----------

